# Modelhaus 1/25 '48 Tucker



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Now there is somthing you don't see built everyday and in a color not seldom found on these. Great work!
Chris


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Very cool! I love 20s through early 50s cars


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks great! I always wondered what The Modelhaus kits looked like built up. I know they can be expensive because they are all resin. Please tell us some details on this kit. What was included and what you needed to finish it. Looks like you used AMT tires.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Well it was 65 bucks when I ordred it and consists of a resin chassis pan,body,interior tub and chrome bumpers.I indeed used chrome AMT wheels with the kit-supplied hubcaps.No engine or suspension detail is included in the kit and none of the body panels open.Still the only game in town for a 1/25th scale Tucker kit although the Franklin Mint has issued a fully detailed diecast.There also are some nice 1/18th scale diecasts on the market also.


----------

